# Which Fantasy army is for you? (the Warhammer fatasy army break down)



## BozlyLittle

Choosing a Fantasy army can be hard. Choosing a second is harder. Here are all the armies in a break down, how they work, how they operate and their strengths and weaknesses (warning do not read this post if you are not serious it is long detailed and helpful.) 

Beast men: nothing like running around Free balling it hitting people with axes. the Indians of warhammer 

Melee: Good - great
Its the only thing they really have made to be great in combat.

Shooting: Poor.
not too much of it a giant who throws rocks and a skirmisher unit with a low bs making this not a very good shooting army.

Magic: average 
Hero caster and a Lord caster just generic stuff can cast out of their own lore the lore of beasts(which loves them) and the lore of shadow. Good magic items thought.

Size: Horde. 
Ungors cheaper and gors the priciest and at that they aren't rocking that high of a price tag. and with the buff of having half your core section coming in from the flank it gives your opponent a boxed in feeling. but it comes with a cost with most models being metal or resin. and your troops which you need hundreds of come in 10s and with gw's rising cost this isn't a cost efficient army

Speed: average same as the normal human not too much cavalry though and only one flier. this army is not build for speed.

Psychology: average
mid grade leadership hit and miss on running. 

Bretonnia: Bring in the Cavalry. Well armoured horsemen and range to help.

Melee: Great. 
Built around the charge but after that your kind of screwed making this a 
challenging army to play. but you do have good armour to back it up with a 2+ save on all cavalry and if you pray turn one a good ward save in combat your terminators!

Shooting: poor - average
Peasants with longbows no matter how you take them they are -1 to hit flaming attacks and no charge bonuses for your opponent.
Fast cav yeomen for march blocking and just getting in the way
And a stone thrower with +1 str.

Magic: average - decent
lord mage hero mage with a good array of spells like the lore of life and heavens both seriously help. and a special character who loves the lore of life can be helpful for Ard Boys.

Size: small-kinda average
Not very big most things are expensive though you need to take peasants you don't need many and their just slightly under human in skill. still you will be able to win and with your knights lance formation you'll be good. This also makes this a cheaper army to play.

Speed: Fast
Your cavalry and your horses aren't affected by barding. With one of the best flying units fast cav and all your lords and heroes pretty much go on mounts speed is yours and even your infantry move quick.

Psychology: average.
Just human you'll have hits and misses with it.


Daemons of Chaos: twisted evil and painful a gothic style army.

Melee: its what their all about with units that strike first, killing blow, and poisoned, plus with the addition half your models get stomp/thunder stomp(especialy your general) 

Heroes: I'm doing this one differently because I personally love this hero section and it needs to be recognized.
you don't have one trick pony heroes in this book you have unit buffs. each of the heralds are one of the greater powers and all can be the bsb you have to put them in their power unit but what they can do is amazing.
Khorne: killing blow, Slaanesh: asf (your I5-6 this means you get re-rolls on all hits) Nurgle: regen Tzeench: 4+ ward.
stack that on their normal rules you will find your self taking bigger units and more heralds.

Shooting: very poor.
you only have the flamers which they aren't bad but their pricey and cant do any thing else. 

Magic: Great - The best
all heralds - lords (not special characters) are casters. each with their own lore which they are all good and the fact that your tzeench core can be a caster. this army has a lot of magic to bring to the table and with daemonic gifts no magic items. so for instance if you were a nurgle army 10 heralds (granted points allow) can have slime trail. vs in other armies 1 can have the enchanted shield while the other takes the dragon helm. 

Speed: fast
infantry can book it. along with fliers and cavalry movie at the speed of flight your going fast.

Pschology: Awesome
everyone is immune and causes atleast fear. and for instability tests you have a good leadership to help with that making this army pretty good to bs

Size: small
Its size makes it cheap you could pull out a good size army for 600 dollars max. sadly no box set makes this army a have to buy individually type.


Dark elves: the goth elves with tons of fun stuff 

Melee: Great
tons of monsters tons of infantry and best of all you have hatred. making this a tough army in combat especially with the black gaurd. Or The super fun hydra who just stomps in combat. 

Shooting: Great
Multi shot crossbow troops, bolt throwers and fast cav. shooting is not a problem. and you have a high bs to back it up.

Magic: great
plenty of casters with great spells to choose from. but then again their elves. all elves have good casting.

speed: their elves they move fast with high intiative. and fast cav, fliers, and dragons. your going to be booking it. but with high speed comes low armour don't expect to be stopping any cannon balls. or pulling spartan arrow blocks.

Size: medium 
Your average cost is well average. you'll have plenty of models on the field to match your opponents size

Psychology: Good.
with majority of your things LD8 you wont be running too much or have to suffer ws 1 


Dwarves: eat drink and fight. that's the dwarf way. 

Melee: good
with I2 a problem you wont have problems taking great weapons making you higher str, or you can armour out and have 4+ 6+ and survive to get to attack but you wont be as effective. plenty of good special choices and your lords/heroes can back you up. 

Shooting:Great
the second option for dwarves. they seem to be sober enough to hit the broad side of a barn. with +1 bs thunder gunners midline combat crossbow men. and cannons, bolt throwers, and a stone thrower that's been buffed to be str 5. thats just your special section. You have got a machine gun a flame thrower(not really worth it you get it 1 turn) and a helicopter! 

Magic: None
no casters but come with great magic resistance and runes for your weapons.

Speed: Poor
their short drunk and fat what did you expect? they all are m3 and at -1 when pursuing and fleeing. you have no cavalry and much that wants to move. you have a flyer but you want to use him to march block. 

Size: small - medium
depending on how you field them is determining how many you have. they are a little pricey for what they can do should be at least 1 point cheaper. but it helps with army cost. i payed 300 for my 3k point dwarf army. and i didn't buy anything off ebay. 

Psychology: good
Their drunk they don't know whats going on its all one big bar fight. with high leadership troops being at 9 your not running. and average armour to keep them alive. 

High Elves: High and prancy the opposite of dark elves in fact their rivals.

Melee: good
with the +1 rank with spears taking them in 5s you get 4 ranks. that's about all you can afford they come with a hefty price tag. but in most cases its worth it. They have Asf and I5 they are getting re-rolls on everyone. 

Shooting: good
Lots and lots of bows. troops have bows lots of fast cav chariots and a bolt thrower. pin your opponent into submission. 

Magic: Great
Their elves all elves have great magic especially these guys

Speed: fast
Cavalry, fast cav, chariots and an army with M5 your elves your going fast. 

Size: Small
with almost everything being at least 10 points this army is for high point games. but cost wont be to much of a problem because of the IoB box set 


Lizardmen: Dinosaurs lizards and squishables. the race that didn't go extinct.

Melee: Average
Slow but effective with your warriors being I1 or your skinks who attack fast but don't hurt make this army interesting in the combat phase. your warriors definitely have the armour to survive. But you also have a lot of Dinos to help you out with the stegga don and Kroxigors. your hitting pretty hard 

Shooting: decent
You have to get close to hit with anything but luckily its all poisoned. 

Magic: Decent
The magic in this army is pretty average with a good array of lores to pick you will be fine in the magic phase.

Speed: Medium
Your not going to fast though you do have cavalry but their only moving 7 and your fliers aren't the best and horrible to put together i know from experience

Size: Good
not horde but close plenty of models will be on the field unless you play a godzilla army.

psychology: Great
Stubborn on ld8 and all rolls are on 3d6 pick the lowest, A bsb is unnecessary.


Ogre Kingdoms: Eat drink smash and eat. An army of big people. surprisingly nothing cheesy in this army.

Melee: Decent
With impact hits armour piercing and 3 attacks per model plus stack on that fear. ogres aren't going down without a fight. but sadly they cost an arm and a leg. probably the one they chopped off you. and with their after battle meal the gnoblars the runts of the ogre kingdom to help give you more combat res the combat phase is not an uphill battle. 

Shooting: average.
a berserk stone thrower and need to get close essentially grape shot guns the only reason they aren't going down in poor is because their effective.

Magic: Poor - Average
Mainly buff spells can't do much else 

Speed: Fast
Surprisingly fast for being a lumbering behemoth of an army. they move quicker than elves!

Psychology: Average.
Pretty much human for leadership 



Orcs and Goblins: Big uns smash while little uns steal. the four greater powers of Da Orcs! 

Melee:Average
Their a horde can't expect it to be godly. but like daemons they have 4 types essentially.
The savage orcs: Ward saves and barbarous behavior crude weapons and random stuff 
Generic orcs: normal orcs with their normal crazy crap they still like choppn' stuffs thought. 
Goblins: got a buddy who's an technophobe? well then he's going to love this army. plenty of spiders size ranges from rideable to squashing the exterminator. even a real spider the size of the model would make a grown man run. 
Night Goblins: sneaky and with fanatics make them a challenge to charge. add that with nets to even the odds. this makes for a good horde army. 

Shooting: Decent?
lots and lots and lots of shots. but not really any hits let alone wounds. unreliable bolt throwers but a fun stone thrower. but its orcs nothing is reliable.

Magic: two lores to choose from personally i think the goblin lore is better because its augments and hexes that even their odds vs the orc lore which is almost all direct damage. you will have plenty of casters on the field.

Speed: medium
plenty of cavalry and average ground speed. no fliers though. except for a wyvern or two.

Size:horde. 
they don't call it the green tide for nothing you will have many upon many orcs. which means you will be spending a lot of green too. 

Psychology: Below average.
your a horde you cant expect the best leadership.


Skaven: Rats. wait till tom sees this. the cause of the bubonic plague and lots of biological warfare. they broke the rules.

Melee: Poor - average
Stab wildly you'll hit them eventually! Not the best of combat fighters but plenty of back up because were one dies 50 are born ready to take his place in another battle. high intiative low ws

Shooting: decent
Wouldn't rely on it. its no m16 but it'll do. just don't roll 1s or you kill yourself. 
plenty of it though.

Magic: Average.
completely random spells that they don't even know if they work they just say words and somebody gets shocked. 

size:larger than horde.
dirt cheap models and you can afford a lot too. with the new island of blood box. plus 35 for 20. 

psychology: with the strength in numbers special rule you really need numbers on your side


The Empire: the human army in puffy clothes. perfect in all 4 phases

Melee: decent
with detachments on your side and 1+ save cavalry plus the flagellants. and much more combat is no struggle. 

shooting: decent
Not as good as the dwarves but there are no small blasts in this army all are large bangs. it doesn't matter their strength the average small blast hits 21 models think of what a large can do. archers guns and even pigeon bombs! you get a lot of bang for your buck with this army including your fast cav with 3 shot hand guns or the pistoliers. and the well known steam tank everyone knows it, I personally don't think its that good for 300 points there's better things to take. its the model everyone buys before they get the book. 

Magic: great
good wizard options and you get to choose from all the lores and plenty of options to go with it.

speed: decent
though you have cavalry no standard issue fliers and the rest of your army is on foot and they have average speed.

size: horde to medium to small.
there are 3 ways you can run the army all are effective. this army isn't a one trick pony its good in all phases defenatelly a fun army to play i enjoy mine. nothing is predictable and anything can happen. 

psychology: average - poor
your humans your not standing for too long.


Tomb kings: If king tut was still alive he'd be so proud. the egyptians came back to fight.

Melee: absolutely terrible - great
it all depends on how you field them. You sometimes have the idiots who don't put atleast 1 hero with the units or you get the smart people who do. if you give them atleast one the options they take on the models ws. which makes them good. don't give it to them and you may as well pitch the army. 

Shooting: debatable.
Some people argue its bad some people (like me) argue its good. everything hits on a 5+ no modifiers nothing just hits on 5s you could be hard cover robe of invisibilty or something -80 to hit. tomb kings hit you on 5s. while some other armies could get to 8s to hit. which is why its good. but some of your options who have one shot bows its not a good idea to give it to them because they wont hit worth a damn with it. 

Magic: Great
as an undead army you revolve around your magic. your augment spells (like multiple shots that you will be spamming like no other) heals every unit within 12-24 i don't really know but it heals them D3+1 wounds or models. which yes that is good. 

speedoor.
your undead. there's no marathon runners here. even with some cavalry nothing can march. it may be best to nuzzle forward and wait on your enemy to come to you. 

size: big
I wouldn't call it a horde because you need bigger things to keep going but its a good sized army and being new its going to cost a ton of money

Psychology: Undead
Having everything cause fear and being immune is great but for every point in combat your beaten by you loose a skeleton.


Vampire Counts: Showing up twilight everyday these are the real vampires. 

melee: Good
At first glance everything looks pretty bad and not worth it. but until you use it do you realize how good your stuff is being able to cause fear and lots of special abilities its a fun list to play. 

Shooting: Bad
Nothing in this list can shoot except the howling banshee and she's 75 points and you have to be 8" away to hear her scream. 

Magic: Good
like tomb kings your undead you revolve around your necromancers. Although you have cooler spells you can raise whole zombie units and other crazy stuff plus with really cool magic items like spawning more skelatons. 

Speed: bad - below average
Unlike tomb kings you can march you just need to be 12" from a vampire. So your deployment will be a little cramped. 

Size: Average.
Do to the price of your units you won't be coating your deployment zone. you will be outnumbering most opponents though

Psychology: Undead
see tomb kings entry. 


Warriors of Chaos: Armoured like a tank or running around bare naked with a flail. this army is tough as nails but beatable.

Melee: Great
The warrior of chaos strong point. Everything contests in this phase even their casters! from monsters to heavily armoured infantry everything steamrolls. especially with marks. you can block cannonballs or beat your enemy to a bloody pulp. 

Shooting: Average 
With the Hellcannon the only shooting option it earned them an average rating because not only is it a str 5 armour piercing flamming stone thrower its a monster who can destroy everything in the close combat phase. 

Magic: Average
With just your average casters with 3 greater power lores and death shadow and fire you have options. the best part is they can fight.

Speed: average
with enough cavalry to get around and an average movement speed they'll get there eventually. 

Size: Small to Bigger
Whether you field a marauder army or a warrior army depends on the size because the statline of the warrior comes in the cost were as marauders are dirt cheap. 

psychology: Decent
Its the same as any other slightly elevated human 8 they wont be running too much especially with chaos undivided special rule were they re-roll break tests.



Wood Elves: Long hair, peace and no war man. the hippys of warhammer.

Melee: Average
plenty of options to go to battle and trees will smack the crap out of them. they can definitely compete in this phase

Shooting: Good
Though their bows get +1 str at close range the new rules are not in their favor hopefully they are next to be updated so they can fight.

Magic: okay
while they have spells and they definitely have casters their lore isn't helpful at all. 

speed: Fast
elf movement fast cav, cavalry and marathon runner trees. your moving fast.

Psychology: Elf
see all elf entrys they say the same thing.


These are the fantasy armies in a nut shell. how they operate and how they work. i hope it was help full in finding your new army or if it was just a good read.


----------



## Hurricane

I applaud your effort to make a compilation of each army for those looking to enter Fantasy, but there are a number of improvements I highly suggest you perform. These improvements will entice far more people to read through your entire post and will give you and your posts more credibility.

1) Grammar and Punctuation - I understand English may not be your first language, but this is an English website and we greatly appreciate when things things like capitalization and complete sentences are observed. Understandably this is a casual forum and not all members write impeccably (guilty here), but tacticas and overviews are different and should observe better grammer. Please don't make me explain why.

2) Content - It looks like you have the most general format of each army down, but the amount of work done in each section is so minuscule as to not really give a lot of help to new players. Check out some of the more complete 40k tacticas and such for an example of the standard we try to write here. Perhaps if you could mention specific units and how they make or break their respected role it would help. Certainly there is no need to mention builds and all that nonsense, but more (good) stuff would be nice!

3) Format - As your post is currently written, it is very hard to read. Very large posts like this benefit greatly from using bold, underlined and colored text to separate different sections. For example, bold and underline "*Magic*" like so, and then underneath you can write about the magic aspect of the associated army. It would seriously help out.

Again, great work for your first couple of posts and I love to see this kind of enthusiasm in new members, but taking the above steps would help out this post greatly. If you would like help with this or more advice feel free to PM me at any time. Welcome to Heresy Online!


----------



## coke123

Hurricane said:


> 1) Grammer


I hate to be a dick, but really, if you're going to criticise someone's grammar, you should reallly go to the effort of having correct spelling, punctuation and grammar yourself.

That said, Hurricane is right. Properly structuring your responses does wonders for your credibility. It's also worth asking a mod to fix the typo in your title.



Hurricane said:


> 3) Format - As your post is currently written, it is very hard to read. Very large posts like this benefit greatly from using bold, underlined and colored text to separate different sections. For example, bold and underline "*Magic*" like so, and then underneath you can write about the magic aspect of the associated army. It would seriously help out.


I will agree with this. Everyone looks at a wall'o'text like that and immediately thinks "tl;dr". It's probably a good idea to break up each army into its own post as well, that way people who are interested in a particular faction can look for that specific post, rather than having to sift through information they don't need.

That said, you've done a good job. You've shown great initiative in doing this, thanks for contributing, and welcome to Heresy!


----------



## BozlyLittle

thanks for the tips i'll redo the post some time in the future i did one on 40k its a lot easier to read than this. I couldn't really come up with any movie quotes for this their all too stiff. anyway and thanks for the pointers and I will make a new one soon.


----------



## Azkaellon

Vampire Count's if i could play them the way i wanted......(which doesnt work sadly) SOOOOO Skaven\Tomb Kings


----------



## BozlyLittle

Their both cool armies tomb kings you rely on your magic and heroes more were as skaven are completely random and a loose cannon


----------

